
Coronavirus: State surveillance 'a price worth paying' - GordonS
https://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-52401763
======
GordonS
>×The Tony Blair Institute for Global Change (TBI), founded by the former
prime minister, says it could offer an "escape route" from the crisis.

> In a report, the Institute argues the public must accept a level of
> intrusion that would normally "be out of the question in liberal
> democracies".

It appears that, as expected, the UK government is now trying to use COVID-19
to their advantage, and fairly brazenly at that.

And seriously, who the hell would trust anything with Tony Blair's name
attached to it?!

